# 01 740i - Battery parasitic drain



## mmihailov (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, my 2001 740I BMW draws 430mA from the battery when in sleep mode( 15 minutes after I shut off and lock the car) . The car's battery goes dead in four days unless I drive it every day. When I remove the fuse for the MID ( radio, navigation, etc.) the current drops to 36mA which is in specs(50mA). Anyone has any idea what might be causing the drain. Thank you.


----------



## krockstk (Apr 25, 2008)

when my nav unit went bad, it would drain the battery in 3-4 days. with the new unit in it still draws about 80 milliamps. also I removed the phone circuit fuse that was pulling about 150 milliamps. still goes dead but takes about 1.5-2 weeks.


----------

